# Griffin turned 10 today and got her first pony, Dixie.



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

As the title says..My stepsister turned 10 today and she got her very first pony. She has been riding one of our older horses but her Mom and my Dad felt like she was ready to have her own. So I had to find one and keep it a secret for a month! So hard to keep a pony a secret from a horse crazy little girl! She was extremely excited when she found out and the video is too cute not to share!

Pictures are sure to follow soon. :wink:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow!! That was great, thanks for sharing. It's so nice to see a child so happy!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Perfect surprise, that is so cute!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Adorable <3


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks..It took a while to find one I thought she would get along with but she's been perfect so far. When Griffin was walking her back to her pasture with me Griffin was shaking out of her boots she was so excited.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness well congratulations to her, so exciting!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol this almost made me cry....so cute. So happy for her!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awwwww! Thanks for sharing Drum. Too cute!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww that is so cute! She is so happy!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

That was fantastic, such a wondeful surprise for your stepsister and what a gem of a pony - remaining so quiet with so much excitement..


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How adorable! And I agree, good on the pony for being so relaxed! What breed is he/she?


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

This was _darling_, but I couldn't help thinking, "I hope that pony doesn't sprout antlers." (Sorry. Not a good way to make an entrance.)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

CherylB said:


> This was _darling_, but I couldn't help thinking, "I hope that pony doesn't sprout antlers." (Sorry. Not a good way to make an entrance.)


lol We wait until they are fully mature to fry them up, that way we get both uses out of our horses.. Just kidding. :wink:

Yes, my family hunts..We have 5000 acres of Trophy Managed land that is specifically used for hunting. We only kill mature bucks and does, and saying that, we only kill a small number of deer or other game each season and eat what we kill.. I'm sorry you seem to have a problem with that but for us it's a way of life and a family hobby.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

aw her face was so priceless when she realized. I hope I'll be able to do the same with my kids.


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

No, no problem. My bro-in-law loves to hunt but I don't think he's ever bagged a deer. Hunting is good for nature, in general.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww cuute!!!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

SOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------

